# What product to stick controls inside acoustic?



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

This summer I got an LR Baggs Anthem mic system for my old J50. It's a great sounding unit and worth the hype. Way more real sounding than magnetic or piezo pickups. However, there was no sticky stuff in the box for installation. I bought some clear sticky stuff for mounting, but it hasn't been holding.
What is the right stuff for getting the controls to stick to the inside wood?
Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2013)

double back tape(?)
hardware store.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


> double back tape(?)
> hardware store.


 Is there a specific brand?
I can't remember the brand I was using but it convinced me that it was a good one that would hold... I'll look to see what it was in the morning so others know what doesn't work for more than about a month or two. The package is still in my toolbox out in the van.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

are you having issues with the tape sticking to the wood. perhaps sanding it with a bit of fine grit paper and applying a bit of clear lacquer-nail polish will give the tape a better surface to stick to.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Once applied and giving the adhesive a chance to cure, this stuff Velcro Industrial Strength Strips | Canadian Tire
would be well worth considering.
Cheers,d


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

What does LR Baggs recommend? I would start there.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

The stuff that LR Baggs ship with is a double sided foam tape by 3M. You can find little strips of it at Home Depot and in roll form, looks something like this:

3M Products for DoD Aerospace, Air Applications - 3M US:Â 3Mâ„¢ Double Coated Urethane Foam Tape 4026 Natural, 1 in x 1 in 1/16 in, 1000 Squares per pack 1 per case


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I'll look for that 3M tape. I saw it when I bought this stuff... and bought this stuff because I thought it would be stronger. The stuff I got is called UGLU. Says "the strength of adhesive with the convenience of tape. It has a bit if thickness to it and it comes between some peel off papee like double-sided tape would but it is just a gel type glue. I'm really not sure why it hasn't held long-term...
and not sure why my pickup came missing the tape either.


----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

bcmatt said:


> I'll look for that 3M tape. I saw it when I bought this stuff... and bought this stuff because I thought it would be stronger. The stuff I got is called UGLU. Says "the strength of adhesive with the convenience of tape. It has a bit if thickness to it and it comes between some peel off papee like double-sided tape would but it is just a gel type glue. I'm really not sure why it hasn't held long-term...
> and not sure why my pickup came missing the tape either.


I'm using a thin 3m foam double sided tape, myself. Had problems with some other stuff before but this is holding well. BTW, love the Anthem - it's in my J45


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Is the bridge plate rosewood, by any chance? If so you may have to prep it (it can be very oily) before applying the adhesive with a light sand and wash with naptha.


----------

